# Cheap calls to UK info needed please



## KBAPP (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi, my boss lives in Spain but is from the UK and is running our business from his mobile phone in Spain. He has asked me to get details of cheap mobile phone deals where he can make low cost calls from Spain to the UK and Germany.

I have looked at Tuenti and Masmovil but the translation does not always work. 

Does anyone know exact details of costs for plans (how many mins/data etc are included)? Or, are there English speaking companies in Spain that offer information on all the different deals? ie a Spanish Carphone Warehouse?

thanks for your help.


----------



## doctorwhy (Jan 18, 2016)

I heard that "three" has no roaming charges in europe, so if you buy a simcard in UK, you'll get exactly the same package at no extra cost. better check.
other alternatives are international simcards, there are a few around, but I don't know exact deals.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

The problem with 3 is that you are only allowed 2 months in a calendar year, and when you exceed that they stop your roaming.

The cheapest option, assuming he has a smartphone is to use a voip provider. You can then either route through the Internet, or use your inclusive minutes on your Spanish sim, and call a local number, which is then rerouted to the number you have dialled.

There are a number of providers that provide this service. Personally I have used Localphone.co.uk for about 3 years. It tells you the cost per minute in the app when you key in the number, so you know exactly how much it will cost. You can also send texts.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I have an international plan with Orange for land lines for 1 € an hour for up to four hours. I also use WhatsApp, which works for texts and phone calls and attachments to landlines and mobiles for free as it uses data, not minutes. The quality of WhatsApp phone calls isn't always good, so if I'm having problems connecting I use my Orange minutes. 

Orange has a lot of calling packages. You can just go into any Orange store and they'll explain their deals, so you don't have to try to understand the Spanish on their website. That's what I did.

In case you do know Spanish, here's their international plans:

http://movil.orange.es/tarifas/llam...erm=cabecera+tienda+tarifas+llamar+extranjero


----------



## doctorwhy (Jan 18, 2016)

Ah, did not realise that. So it's 6 sim cards to be swapped around during a year 

yes I know of localphone. My situation is somewhat different, I call from UK abroad, so using direct access numbers providers. checking cheapest via comparison site and making calls.

that's another way to call I guess, he could make a quick call and hangup and people from Uk would call him back on his mobile - but that's a hassle.


----------



## doctorwhy (Jan 18, 2016)

AllHeart said:


> I have an international plan with Orange....


Nice to know, thanks AllHeart.
Of course, if one has unlimited data package there's a plethora of options, whatsap, skype, actual SIP gates, all sorts. I am using direct access numbers to call abroad, works for me, but those providers also have their own apps, where you can call anywhere if you have data on your mobile phone. So perhaps the question should be, where I can get cheapest data package


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

doctorwhy said:


> Nice to know, thanks AllHeart.
> Of course, if one has unlimited data package there's a plethora of options, whatsap, skype, actual SIP gates, all sorts. I am using direct access numbers to call abroad, works for me, but those providers also have their own apps, where you can call anywhere if you have data on your mobile phone. So perhaps the question should be, where I can get cheapest data package


You're welcome.  I have unlimited data at home, so use my WiFi whenever possible on my phone, so it's free. My home provider is Movistar. It's 30€/month for landline and unlimited internet. My landlord set that up, so I'm not sure if the deal is still in place. It might be even less if you connect your mobile with them as well. Here's Movistar's site, so you can check them out:

https://www.movistar.es/


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

AllHeart said:


> You're welcome.  I have unlimited data at home, so use my WiFi whenever possible on my phone, so it's free. My home provider is Movistar. It's 30€/month for landline and unlimited internet. My landlord set that up, so I'm not sure if the deal is still in place. It might be even less if you connect your mobile with them as well. Here's Movistar's site, so you can check them out:
> 
> https://www.movistar.es/


I pay 47 euros a month to movistar for fijo, internet and 100 minutes free calls with 500MB free. TV is included if you want it but I don't. With Whatsapp, Skype for calls outside Spain and so many public places with free Wi-Fi I rarely exceed my 100 movistar minutes and never pay more than 50 euros a month for all that.


----------



## doctorwhy (Jan 18, 2016)

mrypg9 said:


> I pay 47 euros a month to movistar for fijo, internet and 100 minutes free calls with 500MB free. ...


47 euros? sounds a bit steap is this normal price of a contract? I guess this is for mobile and landline package? or it comes with free fancy phone? 500mb is really nothing for VoIP. I currently pay 19pounds a month for virgin sim card (in UK not Spain) and this gives me unlimited minutes, data, texsts.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

doctorwhy said:


> 47 euros? sounds a bit steap is this normal price of a contract? I guess this is for mobile and landline package? or it comes with free fancy phone? 500mb is really nothing for VoIP. I currently pay 19pounds a month for virgin sim card (in UK not Spain) and this gives me unlimited minutes, data, texsts.


Yes, that would be for a package of landline, mobile and TV.

None of the mobile companies here offer unlimited data. For about 19 pounds (24€) you could get 8GB (3G speed) and unlimited national calls through MasMovil, for example, or for 23€ you could get 3GB (4G speed) and 300min through Simyo. No free texts in either case.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Kalohi, it's true that there's no unlimited mobile data package with Orange. My landline with Movistar has unlimited calls to land lines throughout Spain. Orange has some packages with unlimited calls. Here are their packages for mobiles. (I'm on the Tucan plan.)

Vente a Orange | Móviles, tarifas 4G, ADSL, TV e Internet


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

doctorwhy said:


> 47 euros? sounds a bit steap is this normal price of a contract? I guess this is for mobile and landline package? or it comes with free fancy phone? 500mb is really nothing for VoIP. I currently pay 19pounds a month for virgin sim card (in UK not Spain) and this gives me unlimited minutes, data, texsts.


Does that include your home fixed line plus home wifi or merely what you have on your mobile though? Mine is mobile, fixed line and home wifi package with tv which I don't need.
Yes it came with 'fancy' smartphone (which I didn't need and gave away).
I use my phone purely for pleasure/social calls and obviously have unlimited movistar internet wifi at home and more often than not use free wifi when in cafes restaurants or just in the street as my town has free public wifi so I rarely use all the 500Mb. 
Less than 50 euros a month seems very reasonable to me, plus the fact that in my experience movistar provides good customer service (others would disagree).


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Try getting a Skype account. It costs practically nothing. I call to the US regularly and in five months only used up about 5€


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

doctorwhy said:


> 47 euros? sounds a bit steap is this normal price of a contract? I guess this is for mobile and landline package? or it comes with free fancy phone? 500mb is really nothing for VoIP. I currently pay 19pounds a month for virgin sim card (in UK not Spain) and this gives me unlimited minutes, data, texsts.


Yes, but we're not in UK - these sort of things are far more expensive in Spain.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Yes, but we're not in UK - these sort of things are far more expensive in Spain.


I'm over the moon with the prices! Waaaaay cheaper than Canada. The theory of relativity comes to mind!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The best cheap / free option to call anywhere in the world is Skype. For free calls you get the parties you call most frequently to also sign up to Skype then the call (Skype to Skype) is free otherwise the cost is cents.


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

You also need to be careful who you go with as the mobile coverage here is very much centered around the population centres. To get any chance of coverage outside you really need to be with Movistar


----------



## CampelloMan (Jan 19, 2016)

KBAPP said:


> Hi, my boss lives in Spain but is from the UK and is running our business from his mobile phone in Spain. He has asked me to get details of cheap mobile phone deals where he can make low cost calls from Spain to the UK and Germany.
> 
> I have looked at Tuenti and Masmovil but the translation does not always work.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't use a mobile phone for calls at all. I have an iPhone and I talk to my kids (one is Holland at Uni, one is at School in Alicante) via FaceTime Audio which is completely free.

There are probably other options like WhatsApp etc but we find FaceTime Audio does the job..


----------

